# leboncoin et alerte e-mail (ou veille ou suivi)



## ccciolll (13 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai beau chercher sur G**gle, je ne trouve pas d'outil en ligne pour créer une alerte e-mail comme on en a sur Eb*y et autres topAnn*nce, vivastr**t, etc.
leboncoin n'en a pas développé par lui-même alors je me disais que des petits malins l'auraient probablement fait à sa place, mais non, enfin pas trouvé.
Il n'en existe qu'un, pour chercher de la location. Mais ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite surveiller.

Alors j'ai mis mes recherches dans des favoris (DES favoris car autre défaut du bon coin, on ne peut pas, comme sur eb*y lui mettre plusieurs mots entre parenthèse séparés par des virgules, si on met plusieurs mots en recherche, il considère forcément que TOUS LES MOTS doivent apparaître dans l'annonce).
Et j'ouvre ces favoris de temps en temps.
Mais c'est moins pratique

Donc si il en existe un qui m'aurait échappé, je veux bien faire sa connaissance.

Autre défaut du bon coin (j'en parle au cas où qqun aurait une idée pour le contourner) la recherche géo uniquement par code postal et non pas par "distance par rapport à". Oui mais pas de nom de ville alors quand on ne connait pas par cur tous les codes postaux de son département, il faut taper dans g**glemaps à chaque fois pour savoir où se trouve l'annonce.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2009)

bonjour





ccciolll a dit:


> leboncoin


dont tu as si aimablement  donné le lien afin de faciliter les choses...




> Alors j'ai mis mes recherches dans des favoris (DES favoris car autre défaut du bon coin, on ne peut pas, comme sur eb*y lui mettre plusieurs mots entre parenthèse séparés par des virgules, si on met plusieurs mots en recherche, il considère forcément que TOUS LES MOTS doivent apparaître dans l'annonce).


nope

relire leur aide sur comment faire de la recherche
(critères booléens , du classique, facon google)

http://www.leboncoin.fr/tips.htm?ca=12_s


----------



## ccciolll (17 Août 2009)

Ben j'ai mis le nom du site en question pour que le prochain qui se pose la question ait une chance de le retrouver en faisant une recherche.

Pour les autres j'ai rendu leurs noms illisibles, en effet, pour éviter de leur faire de la pub gratuitement.

SI j'avais écrit que je cherche des infos sur leb0nc01n, il va sans dire que les personnes qui sont sur le forum au moment du post auraient compris de quoi je parle et que la pub n'aurait pas touché les moteurs ; mais ceux qui auraient cherché une éventuelle réponse à la même question 2 mois plus tard n'auraient jamais retrouvé mon post et donc ils en auraient refait un, un de plus. Personnellement j'ai fait la recherche sur le forum avec plusieurs mots clés avant de poser ma question : aucun résultat.

En tout cas leur aide me renseigne un peu, mais je constate que les possibilité sont réduites avec des AND OR NOT, plutôt que des parenthèses, virgules et moins (on ne pourra pas mixer des informations obligatoires avec des informations facultatives, ou je ne vois pas bien comment, le OR n'étant pas délimité).
Par contre l'astérisque m'offre de belles possibilités.
Il faut que je pense à relire l'aide plutôt que de croire qu'internet est standardisé et utiliser mes habitudes d'eb*y dans leb*ncoin.

Enfin la question principale du post n'était pas comment bien utiliser les mots-clés mais comment créer un système d'alerte.


----------



## psoares (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de faire une petite appli pour faire ce genre de choses.
Pour l'instant c'est moche et c'est en beta-beta test : ça n'envoie pas encore de mails, mais ça génère des flux RSS, et il n'y a pas encore de doc en ligne, donc voici comment faire :

Se connecter à http://alertes-leboncoin.appspot.com

Faire une recherche sur leboncoin.fr qui ramène au plus 100 résultats (ben oui, si ça en ramène plus, ça va faire de sacrément gros mails).

Copier/coller l'url obtenue sur le site leboncoin.fr sur la page principale de mon site et cliquer sur le bouton "RSS".

Le programme génère alors un flux RSS que vous pouvez ajouter à votre lecteur de flux RSS, page iGoogle, Netvibes, etc.

Les alertes mail suivront.

P.S.: le site est en phase de développement actif, donc si vous constatez des indisponibilités en cours de journée, c'est que je suis en train de déployer de nouvelles versions.

P.S.2 : la mise en page est celle par défaut du framework de développement que j'utilise. Je m'occuperai de ça à la fin...

P.S.3 : vos remarques constructives seront les bienvenues

P.S.4 : n'essayez pas encore de vous logger avec le lien "login", c'est juste pour des tests pour l'instant, et ça ne sert à rien.


----------



## edd72 (1 Juin 2010)

OK, c'est une bonne idée. Idéalement il faudrait le contenu de l'annonce dans le flux (et pas seulement le titre) et pourquoi pas l'image (au lieu d'un image hs)


----------



## psoares (3 Juin 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> OK, c'est une bonne idée. Idéalement il faudrait le contenu de l'annonce dans le flux (et pas seulement le titre) et pourquoi pas l'image (au lieu d'un image hs)


Bien noté. J'ai rajouté les images. J'ai encore des bugs sur les caractères accentués mais je vais voir ça dès que possible.
Pour ce qui est d'ajouter le contenu des annonces, je me tâte un peu : il faudra que j'aille relire toutes les pages une par une : si le site gère beaucoup d'alertes ça risque de prendre trop de ressources sur les serveurs de google app engine où mon appli est hébergée... et peut-être aussi d'embêter nos amis du bon coin 

Ou alors, au lieu de limiter mes flux à 100 entrées comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui, je les limite à 5/10 ?


----------



## ccciolll (3 Juin 2010)

Pour l'instant, les flux rss c'est pas mon truc. Mais quand il y aura une alerte mail je testerai ça un peu plus en détail.

Pour ma part, le descriptif n'a pas d'intérêt majeur, un titre et un lien suffirait. éventuellement la prix et la ville.


----------



## psoares (4 Juin 2010)

Pas de souci : je te tiens au courant. 

Pour ce qui est du RSS je vais simplifier en créant un gadget iGoogle/Netvibes. Ce sera plus facile pour ajouter le flux à sa page d'accueil...

Autrement tu peux déjà utiliser les flux RSS en tant qu'alerteurs "mail" : si tu utilises un client de messagerie capable de lire les flux RSS (genre mozilla thunderbird, ou MAC OS X mail), tu peux voir les annonces en tant qu'e-mails...
D'autres lecteurs de flux rss plus évolués peuvent surveiller périodiquement le flux à ta place et te faire des alertes en temps réel...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2010)

tiens je retombe sur ce viex fil réactivé

explorer les autres solutions nombreuses
allant de vrais faux flux RSS sur sites sans rss à pipes de chez yahoo


----------



## psoares (5 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens je retombe sur ce viex fil réactivé
> 
> explorer les autres solutions nombreuses
> allant de vrais faux flux RSS sur sites sans rss à pipes de chez yahoo



Ah... toi aussi tu es fan de yahoo pipes ? 
J'adore !


----------



## bartsimp (1 Août 2010)

Je viens de tester, c'est bien sur le principe mais j'ai essayé de faire avec un mot clé genre macbook, ça marche, mais avec un mot clé comme "tamiya" ça ne marche pas.
Une idée ?

J'ai aussi trouvé http://www.heureuxlocataire.com/coin/index.php
merci.


----------



## mfaya (29 Août 2010)

Super, merci pour cette appli.
Ajouté sur mon google reader, simplement il doit y avoir un pb d'encodage car les caractères spéciaux sont erronés.



psoares a dit:


> Se connecter à http://alertes-leboncoin.appspot.com


----------



## trakkoo (31 Août 2010)

J'ai réalisé une alerte mail pour leboncoin pour moi, il y a deux ans  que je m'en sers : 
http://trakkoo.com 
1 trakker gratuit par adresse mail. 
Bonne utilisation !


----------



## ccciolll (3 Septembre 2010)

À première vue il ne prend pas en compte le code postal, la catégorie, le prix mini, la recherche par région ou nationale, ni la nouvelle option "dans le titre".
à 1 euro mini le trakker (voire 3 &#8364; pour un vraiment utile toutes les heures) ça me parait un peu rude.
Et je n'ai pas encore vu le résultat obtenu : va-t'il indiquer uniquement les nouvelles annonces ou tout rebalancer à chaque coup. L'intérêt d'un tracker est plutôt d'être averti en temps réel uniquement des nouvelles annonces (mais ça peut-être seul le propriétaire du site tracké peut le mettre en place).
Pour faire un site payant, on n'est pas censé afficher un numéro de Siret et tout le bataclan ?


----------



## trakkoo (6 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ton commentaire ccciolll
Le système n'envoie par mail que les nouvelles annonces diffusées, c'est là l'intérêt et c'est quasi du temps réel (1H) et une option SMS verra le jour d'ici quelques temps.
Pour 1 à 3, un trakker est valable 1 AN et est modifiable à volonté.
Salutations
trakkoo


----------



## ccciolll (7 Septembre 2010)

Oui, en effet, n'envoyer que les nouvelles annonces est l'intérêt d'un suivi.
Comme celui que j'ai créé n'a pas fonctionné pour le moment, je n'ai pas pu apprécier le résultat.
Il doit être bloqué qqpart.


----------



## trakkoo (9 Septembre 2010)

Apparemment les mails de validation sont parfois classé en indésirable chez yahoo hotmail et gmail, donc il faut vérifier et enregistrer l'expéditeur en désirable et aprés c'est tout bon.
trakkoo


----------



## ccciolll (10 Septembre 2010)

J'ai compris pourquoi je ne reçois rien.
Je cite : "Les mots-clés contenant des caractères spéciaux (/,*,?,()...) ne délivrent pas de mail"

Dans ce cas il devrait y avoir une pop-up avertissant que les mots-clés choisi ne fonctionnent pas.

Et autant dire qu'une recherche sans * dans leboncoin, vu l'orthographe de nos chaire conpattriautts, ça risque de donner un résultat assez pauvre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

Par exemple : 

- de Christelle
Neuble de cuissine
vend grand meuble de cuissine 6 portes 3 tiroire bonne etat manque qu'une poignier joindre que par telephone merci

- d'Angélique
Meuble de cuissine
martier formicar tres solide plant de travaillie avec meuble 1m20de longeur et 80 de hauteure tres be" couleur blanc comme j ai achete une cuisine equipe se pour sa que je m en debarase mes tres belle prix sacrifie car j ai achete 299euro a ikea a voir sur place

- de M ou Mme Dubaele
Chanmbre et cuissine d auvent standard 
A VENDRE ETAS NEUF SUPLAIMAN AUVENT CHAMBRE 100 EURO A DEB
STANDARD .DE MARQUE CARAV2LAIR . PRIX NEUF C'EST CARAVELAIR DE 259 EURO.
AVENDRE SUPLAIMAN AUVENT CUISSINE 100 EURO A DEB
STANDARD ETAS NEUF.DE MARQUE CARAV2LAIR . PRIX NEUF C'EST CARAVELAIR DE 263 EURO.
NOUS SOMME OUVERE A TOUTE OFFRE MOUS CONTACTE UNIQUEMENT PAR TELEPHONE

&#8230;

Vous remarquerez, ce ne sont que des noms à consonance locale. Pas de risque de déchéance de nationalité pour ces braves Gaulois.

Bon, d'accord, là ce sont des exemples un peu extrêmes. Dans ce genre de cas, les * ne sont plus d'aucune aide, seule une bonne dose de hasard peut vous faire trouver la bonne annonce.


----------



## trakkoo (12 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ta remarque.
Pas assez de résultats ! je ne suis pas sûr.
Exemple : les mots clés "meuble cuisine" écrits correctement donnent plus de 300 résultats uniquement sur la journée d'hier. Donc faut-il prendre en compte le reste ? Peut-être...à suivre...
trakkoo


----------



## ccciolll (13 Septembre 2010)

De mon expérience, il arrive de trouver des bonnes affaires avec des fautes d'orthographe justement à cause de ces dernières. L'annonce passe inaperçu à ceux qui cherchent avec l'orthographe juste, le vendeur n'arrive pas à vendre et baisse son prix quand il renouvelle son annonce.
Pour Meuble Cuisine, on en trouve bcp, en effet.
Mais si tu cherches une remorque à vélo, il faudra faire aussi une recherche sur charrette, carriole, roulotte Si tu ne veux pas rater certaines annonces. Le tout avec ou sans les consonnes doublées (moi-même je ne suis pas certain de l'orthographe de chacun de ces mots).
Je préfère râtisser large. Quand on cherche qqchose de précis, ou dans une fourchette de prix ou de distance précise, il vaut mieux choper un max d'annonce et trier ensuite avec son propre cerveau.
Car pour remorque à vélo, par exemple, on peut la trouver dans équipement bébé, Sport et Hobbies, mais je l'ai même vu dans équipement voiture (!). Donc pas de recherche par catégorie = pas de fourchette de prix possible (sauf avec Trakoo, là je reconnais qu'il ajoute une fonction absente du boncoin).
La critique sur Trakko c'était surtout de dire que leboncoin manque cruellement d'outils précis, alors c'est dommage de les supprimer quasi-tous.


----------



## guillaume7684 (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi je recherche une solution pour créer des alertes sur le bon coin.
Mais trakker n'est pas terrible , car les critères ne correspondent pas à ceux du site officiel le bon coin.
Par contre il existe le site heureux locataire qui lui a réussi à reprendre les critères de recherche du site le bon coin.

Est-ce que quelqu'un à trouver?
Merci.


----------



## ccciolll (4 Octobre 2010)

Mais le site dont tu parles n'est prévu que pour des recherches de location il me semble.


----------



## Blount (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour.
Je me permet de remonter le sujet.

J'ai créé un site permettant de suivre des flux RSS et créer des alertes mail basés sur les résultats de recherche sur leboncoin.fr.

Un script Greasemonkey est disponible pour facilité l'utilisation.

Site : http://leboncoin-rss.ilatumi.org

Blount.


----------



## Kikimacland (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à vous,

je viens de trouver un site qui fait cela très simplement.

Il s'agit de http://www.mesalertes.net

Le site envoie des mails automatiquement à chaque parution d'annonce. 
Par contre dans l'alerte, il y a deux choses à renseigner une description, et l'adresse de la recherche sur le con coin. L'adresse correspond à celle de la liste des résultats avec vos critères. Par exemple : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/offres/pays_de_la_loire/occasions/?f=a&th=1&q=Mac

J'espère que ça peut vous servir,

A bientôt,


----------



## ccciolll (8 Novembre 2010)

De prime abord, ce site me parait pas mal.
Le fonctionnement par URL garantit de profiter de toutes les options du boncoin et de leurs évolutions futures. Ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un marque page qui se charge tout seul et nous prévient quand il y a une nouveauté.
J'attend de recevoir le premier résultat pour juger de la lisibilité de l'affaire.
C'est juste dommage *Kikimacland* nous prenne pour des perdreaux de l'année et veuille se faire passer pour un simple utilisateur alors que son profil macgé suggère un publicitaire du site mesalertes.
Pourquoi ne pas assumer le fait de faire de la pub, si le site est bon.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Novembre 2010)

Toujours rien reçu de mesalertes depuis hier.

Je vais tenter de créer une nouvelle recherche qui devrait bouger plus vite pour voir si le site attend les annonces nouvelles à partir du moment où l'on pose son alerte.


----------



## ccciolll (10 Novembre 2010)

Bon, c'est l'inondation.

Le système mesalertes est sérieusement perfectible.
En fait, à chaque fois qu'il lance sa vérification de nouvelles annonces arrivées, il ne balance pas une liste d'annonces mais UN MAIL par nouvelle annonce ! Soit, si 30 annonces sont apparues entre les 2 pointages, on reçoit 30 mails ! Et en plus, dans ledit mail, il ne précise jamais le titre de l'annonce (ni ne met de lien pour afficher la vignette, TRÈS IMPORTANT la vignette quand les titres sont hasardeux) mais juste le titre de ma recherche. Du coup, c'est moyennement utile.
Par contre il met bien un lien vers l'annonce en question, même s'il faut se fader qqes secondes de pub pour y accéder.
_EDIT : si j'étais mauvaise langue, je dirai que l'ensemble de ces éléments me pousserait à croire que le but n'est pas d'informer l'utilisateur sur les nouvelles annonces susceptibles de l'intéresser mais de lui faire ouvrir la page de pub le plus souvent possible _

Bref, il y a qqchose à trouver en mélangeant mesalertes et trakkoo, en y ajoutant les vignettes.
Ce n'est pas encore tout à fait ça.

Mesalertes est bien si on veut être informé de suite sur des annonces rares, pour une recherche un peu nerveuse et pointue. Trakkoo (qui, lui, balance une liste d'annonce titrées par 24 h) pourrait être adapté à une recherche plus vague et plus tranquille, s'il n'était pas aussi drastiquement limité dans ses critères de recherche.

Camarades pubards, revenez dans la discussion nous informer quand cela aura évolué. C'est déjà un bon début.


----------



## Blount (10 Novembre 2010)

@ccciolll : tu as zappé mon poste précédent ?
Mon application remplie exactement ce que tu recherches, à savoir :
Envoyer les nouvelles annonces regroupées dans un seul et même mail et ce toutes les 30 minutes.

J'ai choisi 30 minutes, car cet  intervalle de temps me semble le mieux adapté.

Aurais-tu essayer et rencontrer un problème ?

Je remet le lien : créer des alertes mails et des alertes RSS.


----------



## Kikimacland (10 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

  C'est vrai que cela peut être considéré comme une publicité déguisée ! Nous n'allons pas vous contredire ... Nous n'avons pas lu les conditions d'utilisations du forum, et nous nous excusons de notre maladresse.

  Pour revenir sur www.mesalertes.net. Il s'agit d'une première version du site qui est en ligne depuis moins d'une semaine.
  De nouvelles fonctionnalités vont venir sy greffer rapidement :
  - l'affichage des titres des annonces dans les mails
  - les photos sur la liste des annonces
  - ...
  Mesalertes est en pleine évolution. Toutes les remarques sont les bienvenues !

  Ce service est totalement *gratuit *pour les utilisateurs. Cependant, des frais sont engendrés pour notre équipe : location d'un serveur pour héberger le site, réservation d'un nom de domaine. Cela représente 25  par mois. Par conséquent, des pubs sont placées sur le site et à l'accès de l'annonce en espérant que cela puisse couvrir les frais de fonctionnement.

  L'origine de l'idée : personnellement nous utilisons beaucoup le bon coin, et nous sommes passés à coté de certaines affaires car il n'y a pas de possibilités de créer des alertes directement sur le bon coin. Nous avons donc créé un projet pour nous-mêmes, et à présent nous voulons en faire profiter l'ensemble des internautes.

  Toutes les 15 minutes, Mesalertes va surveiller, pour vous, les nouvelles annonces du bon coin correspondant à votre alerte. Le but est de pouvoir alerter lutilisateur le plus vite possible lorsquune annonce correspond ses critères de recherche. I l est donc nécessaire de définir une alerte précise afin de ne pas crouler sous le flot des annonces.  Nous prenons en compte votre remarque, et nous allons afficher un message pour le signaler aux utilisateurs lors de l'ajout de l'alerte.

  N'hésitez pas si vous avez d'autres remarques,

  Cordialement

  L'équipe Mesalertes


----------



## ccciolll (10 Novembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas tant une question de lire les conditions du forum que de ton employé.

Le message disait "j'ai découvert, patati patata", quelles que soient les conditions d'un forum, ce sera toujours une pub déguisée (le forumiste se faisant passer pour un simple visiteur du site proposé). Il me paraît d'une part plus sain et en plus plus intéressant et motivant de se montrer à visage découvert (d'ailleurs je remarque que les autres intervenants sur cette discussion sont aussi, bizzarrement, des users one-shot).
Seul *trakkoo* semblait assumer le fait d'être le développeur de l'outil qu'il promeuvait.

Le fait de vous montrer à visage découvert permet aux utilisateurs de faire leurs remarques quant aux développemenst intéressants à mettre en place, un échange est ainsi ouvert, il enrichit les deux parties.

Evidemment qu'il vous faut financer un minimum votre outil, mais les utilisateurs aiment bien pinailler aussi, c'est de bnonne guerre. Cela dit si le système est trop bloquant (exemple si on doit ouvrir chaque annonce pour savoir si elle nous correspond) les utilisateurs vont contourner ou abandonner l'outil, et vous n'aurez plus d'affichage de pub du tout. Il faut trouver l'équilibre.


----------



## ccciolll (15 Novembre 2010)

Alosz, j'ai reçu un MP de *Blount* qui m'indique que son site, lui, répond à mes attentes.

J'ai donc fait le test et en effet il répond très bien.

Je lui fournis une URL (meilleure solution à mon avis), et je reçois ensuite des liste d'annonces AVEC leurs titres et même avec les images en grand format !
et le tout sans publicité (enfin je n'en ais pas vu)

Par contre, il bégaye à fond : il m'a envoyé exactement la même alerte 21 fois depuis hier soir (une fois toutes les 35 minutes)
Gros bug à corriger !!!

Je n'avais pas testé son site vu que le nom de ce dernier contient les mots "RSS" et que je ne comprend rien à la technologie RSS. Mais son site propose le RSS mais aussi un fonctionnement normal par e-mail.

SI je peux donner un conseil à *Blount* ce serait de changer de nom de site, si cela est possible, ou mettre un redirection sans le mot RSS.


----------



## Blount (15 Novembre 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> Alosz, j'ai reçu un MP de *Blount* qui m'indique que son site, lui, répond à mes attentes.
> 
> J'ai donc fait le test et en effet il répond très bien.
> 
> ...



Effectivement, le nom peut tromper, j'ai déjà changé une fois d'ailleurs 
Je verrai à cela plus tard.

Concernant le bug, je l'ai remarqué ce matin. J'ai donc appliqué un correctif et tout devrait fonctionner correctement maintenant. C'était un problème dans la gestion des dates.
Sinon, j'expérimente actuellement une petite fonctionnalité qui va pouvoir apporté un plus au système 
Ce devrait être en ligne dans les quelques jours qui suivent. Je viendrai faire part de la nouvelle ici.

Un autre bug était présent.
Le serveur est hébergé chez moi sur une connexion Free, ça tourne très bien. Le problème est que l'envoie de mail est assez chiant en auto-hébergement, car il est pratiquement systématiquement classé comme spam (Gmail, Hotmail, etc.). J'ai donc utilisé le SMTP de Free, ce qui permet d'éviter d'être dans les spams.
Je n'ai hélas pas remarqué assez tôt que le nombre de mail envoyé était limité à 200/heure, ce qui bloquait certain envoie d'alerte. Je suis donc revenu à ma première configuration.
*Il faut donc bien regarder dans les dossiers des indésirables ou mettre l'adresse d'expéditeur en liste blanche.*
J'ai expliqué sur le site.


Au sujet des flux RSS, j'ai écrit un article à cette adresse :
http://programmation-web.net/2010/11/10/en-savoir-plus-sur-les-flux-rssatom
Je tente dans celui-ci d'expliquer pourquoi les flux d'informations (RSS et Atom) peuvent être important dans certain cas.
Si tu lis cet article, ce serait intéressant que tu me fasses un retour. J'ai commencé ce blog récemment, mais mon style d'écriture peut être sans doute amélioré.
Si tu en ressort en ayant rien compris, c'est qu'il y a un souci dans l'article, je pourrai tenter de l'améliorer.


----------



## Kikimacland (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Nous vous faisons part des améliorations que nous avons apportées sur www.mesalertes.net.

Celles-ci répondent aux remarques que vous nous avez apportées :

Dans chaque mail, vous trouvez désormais le titre de l'annonce ainsi que la photo de l'annonce.
Dans la liste des résultats : vous trouvez également le titre de l'annonce ainsi que le photo.
Ajout d'une aide pour créer une alerte. (Clic sur le point d'interrogation situé à coté du champ adresse)

Nous pensons avoir un site fonctionnel, et qui répond aux attentes des différents utilisateurs. Mais n'hésitez pas à nous faire part de vos remarques, nous les prendrons en compte.

L'équipe Mesalertes


----------



## Blount (17 Novembre 2010)

Comme indiqué dans mon précédent poste, une mise à jour a été faite hier.

C'est une fonctionnalité mineur, mais qui peut avoir tout de même son importance.
À partir de maintenant, la date de la première apparition  sera spécifiée dans la description des annonces.
Cette date n'est pas basée sur la date de mise en ligne de l'annonce sur leboncoin, mais de la première récupération par le système.
Ce qui reste idéal pour les nouvelles annonces publiées apparaissant dans vos alertes mails ou flux RSS.

Je suis tout ouïe pour des retours.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Novembre 2010)

Eh ben, d'un coup plein de solutions s''offrent à nous. Après des mois voire des années sans le moindre outil.
C'est réjouissant.


----------



## I.P (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis tombé sur ce sujet en faisant une recherche de ce qui existe déjà sur leboncoin, j'étais en train de me demander si j'allais publier ou pas un bout de code.
En fait la semaine dernière j'ai commis un petit programme python qui lance une recherche de vente immobilière sur leboncoin puis créé une page de résultat en local avec un tri par distance et temps de trajet par rapport à une adresse que vous spécifiez.
Par exemple pour trouver une maison à moins de 30 mins de votre boulot mais à plus de 10km parce que vous ne voulez pas vivre en centre ville.
Si ça peut intéresser du monde faites moi signe, je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester sous MacOS mais a priori à part d'éventuels problèmes d'utf-8 ça devrait le faire.


----------



## ccciolll (6 Décembre 2010)

Amusant, justement je recherchais aujourd'hui une carte de france par code postaux pour pallier à ce manque du bon coin. Bon, moi c'était pas pour programmer mais juste pour lister à la main les codes postaux qui correspondent à des annonces situées pas trop loin de chez moi.
Mais ce dont tu parles ça doit être du développement costaud !


----------



## I.P (6 Décembre 2010)

Non rien de costaud, juste du très pénible, surtout que le code HTML des pages de leboncoin est un peu ch***t quand on veut récupérer des infos spécifiques dessus. Un jour j'en ai eu marre de jongler sans arrêt entre leboncoin et google maps, donc je me suis énervé un bon coup et voilà, j'ai mis leboncoin et google maps dans un soft 
Bon, il va falloir que je regarde comment distribuer facilement du code python sans demander aux utilisateurs d'installer 36 modules, sous windows j'ai trouvé mais sous MacOS je n'ai pas encore cherché... Je tâche de faire ça dans la semaine.


----------



## I.P (7 Décembre 2010)

Voilà j'ai tout mis là:
http://www.irvinig.org/CoinCoinBot/

Pas de binaire MacOS pour le moment mais j'ai une idée de comment le générer avec pyinstaller, en attendant il faudra voir si ça marche directement depuis l&#8217;interpréteur python.

Dites moi si ça marche ou pas.


----------



## ccciolll (12 Décembre 2010)

D'après ta page ça fonctionne pour les annonces immobilières. SEULEMENT les annonces immobilières ?


----------



## I.P (13 Décembre 2010)

Oui, je ne voyais pas trop l'intérêt de faire une recherche de distance/temps de trajet pour autre chose... 
M'enfin si quelqu'un est motivé ça ne sera pas trop compliqué à rajouter.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Décembre 2010)

L'intérêt ?
Ben il me paraît évident.
Entre une bonne occaze à 3 km et une bonne occaze à 100 km&#8230;
La question se pose peut-être pas sur le département 75, mais mon département en mesure 200 (des kilomètres) du nord-ouest au sud-est, et dans certains coins c'est de la rude route de cambrousse.

Et comme leboncoin ne permet pas de rentrer plusieurs codes postaux, ça oblige à faire la recherche 20 fois si on veut juste scanner le voisinage immédiat de sa commune.


----------



## Recif (20 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Je viens de trouver ce site qui propose des alertes quotidiennes par mail selon vos propres critères : http://www.notif.fr/


----------



## ccciolll (20 Janvier 2011)

Sympa pour une première connexion sur macgé de venir justement poster une petite pub.

Bon, au moins c'est en rapport avec le sujet, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de me méfier de qqun qui me prend pour un perdreau de l'année.
"je viens de trouver&#8230;" Pfff. 
Disons plutôt : "j'ai créé un site qui&#8230;" ou "Je suis payé pour faire la pub pour&#8230;"


----------



## Blount (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

Je viens donner des nouvelles sur mon application d'alerte. Je viens de sortir une *nouvelle version* numérotée 1.0.
La principale nouveauté est la possibilité de *créer un compte* afin de gérer plus simplement les alertes mails.
Bien entendu, il est toujours possible d'*utiliser le service sans s'inscrire*.

Vous trouverez plus d'informations sur le site :
http://leboncoin-rss.ilatumi.org

N'hésitez pas à me faire des *retours, positifs ou négatifs*, le but étant d'améliorer l'application.




			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Sympa pour une première connexion sur macgé de venir justement poster une petite pub.


J'avoue que je me suis inscrit sur ce site pour cette raison (présenter mon site).
Quand j'ai créé mon application, je me suis demandé "est-ce que des gens en auraient besoin ?". De ce fait, j'ai cherché et trouvé ce site.
Après, j'ai toujours assumé être l'auteur de cette application, mon premier message le prouve.
Je trouve tout de même dommage de venir dire "les mecs, j'ai trouvé ce super site de la mort qui tue", tout en étant le concepteur.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Janvier 2011)

Blount a dit:


> J'avoue que je me suis inscrit sur ce site pour cette raison (présenter mon site).



Oui, mais justement tu n'as pas essayé de te faire passer pour un copain qui vient conseiller un site qu'il a vu. Tu as assumé en être le développeur et venir là pour le présenter (et accessoirement répondre à un sujet qui avait déjà été lancé sur le site, non pas en créer un ex-nihilo comme certain le font parfois).

Pour la 1.0, je n'ai pas encore testé plus que ça (si ce n'est le bug que j'ai fait apparaître et qui a été corrigé dans les minutes suivantes) mais je pense que je vais être soulagé de n'avoir plus à rentrer mon e-mail et confirmer à chaque coup.


----------



## Blount (28 Janvier 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Pour la 1.0, je n'ai pas encore testé plus que ça (si ce n'est le bug que j'ai fait apparaître et qui a été corrigé dans les minutes suivantes) mais je pense que je vais être soulagé de n'avoir plus à rentrer mon e-mail et confirmer à chaque coup.



Ah, c'était toi 
Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement.

C'est vrai que la version sans inscription est pratique pour se faire une ou deux alertes. Mais quand on utilise régulièrement le service, ça devient beaucoup plus lourd à gérer les alertes.
Le compte permet d'avoir une vision globale des alertes, et en plus d'avoir quelques statistiques sur les annonces envoyées.

Il ne faut pas hésiter à demander pour l'ajout de fonctionnalité, je suis là pour ça 
Dès qu'il vous vient une réflexion du genre * "Ce serait bien que "*, faites moi savoir la suite, je verrai la possibilité pour y répondre.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mars 2011)

Pas de bol, le site de Blount, qui était simple, pertinent et évoluait bien au fil des demandes des utilisateurs va devoir fermer pour des raisons juridiques.
J'avais jamais autant visité leboncoin que depuis que j'avais cet outil à dispo.
Espérons que ça donne aux propriétaires du bon coin l'idée de développer un outil similaire (et en même temps un outil pour gérer les distances entre annonceur et acheteur qui manque aussi à mon goût).


----------



## bartsimp (3 Mars 2011)

Il y a maintenant une appli nommée Alert Machine qui fait des alertes gratuites pour leboncoin et d'autres.
www.alertmachine.com pour plus d'infos 
ps : je bosse dans la société qui l'édite donc vos retours seront les bienvenus !


----------



## Blount (3 Mars 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Pas de bol, le site de Blount, qui était simple, pertinent et évoluait bien au fil des demandes des utilisateurs va devoir fermer pour des raisons juridiques.
> J'avais jamais autant visité leboncoin que depuis que j'avais cet outil à dispo.
> Espérons que ça donne aux propriétaires du bon coin l'idée de développer un outil similaire (et en même temps un outil pour gérer les distances entre annonceur et acheteur qui manque aussi à mon goût).




En fin de compte non


----------



## eax25 (5 Mars 2011)

Que c'est-il passé, tu as eu des pressions de Leboncoin ?

Concernant Alert Machine, ça se base apparement sur les flux RSS, je n'ai pas réussi à en faire un pour Leboncoin depuis leur site. Il me dit "No feed found" quand j'entre l'URL de leboncoin.


----------



## Blount (7 Mars 2011)

Non, pas de pression, plutôt discussion.


----------



## KITTEN13 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici un nouveau service d'alerte mail pour leboncoin.fr en phase béta:

http://alerte-leboncoin.phpannonces.com/

Les alertes sont envoyées toutes les 15 mn si de nouvelle annonces sont trouvées...

Cordialement


----------



## Blount (8 Juillet 2011)

KITTEN13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici un nouveau service d'alerte mail pour leboncoin.fr en phase béta:
> 
> ...



La moindre des choses quand on recopie du code, c'est de mettre le nom de l'auteur originel. Surtout quand la modification n'apporte rien de nouveau 
Je parle du script Greasemonkey.

Ce n'est pas parce que c'est un code ouvert et libre quand ne doit pas avoir du respect pour son auteur.

La preuve que je suis bien l'auteur :
http://userscripts.org/scripts/review/101151

L'entète « // @name           Alerte Leboncoin by Phpannonces.com », c'est sympa.


----------



## KITTEN13 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Qui te dit que je me suis basé sur ton code ?

Exemple: pour faire une boucle en PHP il y'a pas 1000 façon while/for/foreach/etc...

Pour faire ce mini script c'est pareil, le monde ne tourne par autour de ton nombril tu sais 

Cordialement


----------



## Blount (8 Juillet 2011)

Bin pour l'application elle même, je sais très bien que tu n'as pas pu « copier » vu que je n'ai jamais transmis le code source. Je ne suis pas aussi stupide pour ne pas savoir cela.

Mon message concernait le code du script Greasemonkey (je l'ai d'ailleurs précisé). Et là, tu ne peux pas dire que ce n'est pas le même, parce que bon :

*Ma version (en ne gardant que ce que tu as copié) :*


```
// ==UserScript==
// @name           LeBonCoin Add-on
// @namespace      leboncoin
// @version        1.3.4
// @include        http://www.leboncoin.fr/*
// @include        http://www*.leboncoin.fr/*
// ==/UserScript==
var baselink = 'http://alerte-leboncoin.ilatumi.org';


if (unsafeWindow.console && unsafeWindow.console.log) {
    console.log = unsafeWindow.console.log;
}

var init = function () {
    var container = document.getElementById('tabnav');
    if (!container) {
        return;
    }
    var li;
    
    document.getElementById('tabarea').style.width = '850px';
    
    // Alert Mail
    var elLinkAlertMail = document.createElement('a');
    elLinkAlertMail.href = baselink + '/api/compte/mes-alertes?prelink=' + encodeURIComponent(document.location.href);
    elLinkAlertMail.target = '_blank';
    var alertMailImage = document.createElement('img');
    alertMailImage.src = baselink + '/images/alert-mail.png';
    alertMailImage.alt = "Alert Mail";
    elLinkAlertMail.appendChild(alertMailImage);
    li = document.createElement('li');
    li.appendChild(elLinkAlertMail);
    container.appendChild(li);
}
init();
```
*Et ta version :*

```
// ==UserScript== 
// @name           Alerte Leboncoin by Phpannonces.com 
// @namespace      leboncoin 
// @version        1.0 
// @include        http://www.leboncoin.fr/* 
// @include        http://www*.leboncoin.fr/* 
// ==/UserScript== 
 
var baselink = 'http://alerte-leboncoin.phpannonces.com'; 
 
if (unsafeWindow.console && unsafeWindow.console.log) { 
    console.log = unsafeWindow.console.log; 
} 
 
var init = function () { 
    var container = document.getElementById('tabnav'); 
    if (!container) { 
        return; 
    } 
    var li; 
     
    document.getElementById('tabarea').style.width = '850px'; 
     
    // Alert Mail 
    var elLinkAlertMail = document.createElement('a'); 
    elLinkAlertMail.href = baselink + '/?prelink=' + encodeURIComponent(document.location.href); 
    elLinkAlertMail.target = '_blank'; 
    var alertMailImage = document.createElement('img'); 
    alertMailImage.src = baselink + '/img/alertes_email.gif'; 
    alertMailImage.setAttribute('style', 'vertical-align: middle;'); 
    alertMailImage.alt = "Alerte Mail"; 
    elLinkAlertMail.appendChild(alertMailImage); 
    li = document.createElement('li'); 
    li.appendChild(elLinkAlertMail); 
    container.appendChild(li); 
} 
init();
```
Alors bon, je conçois qu'il existe des coïncidences dans ce vaste monde, mais des grosses comme ça, je ne pense pas.

Même le nom de variable « prelink » est le même &#8230;

Donc, je m'en fous complètement que tu récupères mon code, surtout que c'est basique, mais le minimum de respect est d'indiquer l'auteur et de ne pas se l'approprié.


----------



## KITTEN13 (8 Juillet 2011)

Donc je reformule m'a réponse... 

Qui te dit que je me suis basé sur ton code, tu suppose que j'utilise 1 variable identique (en terme de nommage) pour en déduire que je me suis basé sur ta source :mouais:



> ... surtout que c'est basique ...



C'est ce que te disais plus en te donnant l'exemple de la boucle, qui te dit que j'ai pas coder le script sans inspiration au niveau codage ... 

Bref inutile de polémiquer, car je te rassure de suite que je me suis pas basé sur ta source, bref ...

Pour finir ce genre de remarque ce règle en PV ne serait-ce par respect envers les autres membres qui te lisent 

Cordialement


----------



## Blount (8 Juillet 2011)

À ce stade, c'est de l'hypocrisie totale.

Tu as copié le code du *script Greasemonkey* pas de l'application PHP. Je *ne déduis rien du tout*, c'est un faite. N'importe qui pourra te dire que c'est le même code (ce que j'ai mis dans mon précédent poste).
Je répète, je ne parle pas du code PHP.



> Pour finir ce genre de remarque ce règle en PV ne serait-ce par respect envers les autres membres qui te lisent


Mouai, je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait du respect. Je n'ai rien à cacher.


----------



## KITTEN13 (8 Juillet 2011)

À ce stade, c'est de la paranoïa totale.

Ceci est ton interprétation de la chose et je pense bien que le probleme n'est pas là mais que je propose un outil identique.

Apres j'ai passer l'age pour ce genre de jeux...

Tu te base sur un cas d'ecole (nommage) et une façon de coder pour dire : " il a copier mon idée... " 



> Mouai, je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait du respect. Je n'ai rien à cacher.



Comme je te disais par respect (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Respect) et si tu est mature au sens propre du terme, tu devrais comprendre ce que j'ai voulu te dire... Troller un sujet ne t'apportera rien ...

Comme je tes dit à l'instant en PV et plusieurs fois précédemment, je me suis pas inspirer alors arrête d'insister car je finirais par par dit blanc parce que tu le veut...

Cordialement


----------



## Blount (8 Juillet 2011)

Place les deux codes dans deux fichiers différents, et fait un diff dessus. Ce sera peut-être plus explicite.
Tu fais de long discours pour pas grand chose. Ici, on est sur un forum, alors mise à part si un modérateur estime que ces messages pourrissent le sujet (il n'aura qu'à supprimer les messages si tel est le cas), je ne vois pas pourquoi je n'y dirais pas ce que je pense.


----------



## KITTEN13 (8 Juillet 2011)

Avant de me dmander de faire une comparaison retourne plusieurs fois ce que tu me reproche à tord dans ta tete et peu être que tu finira par comprendre ta logique bancale...



> Tu fais de long discours pour pas grand chose.



Tu accuse pour pas grand chose...



> Ici, on est sur un forum,



Visiblement tu la pas saisi, comme toute communauté il y'a des règles à respecter... 




> alors mise à part si un modérateur estime que ces messages pourrissent le sujet (il n'aura qu'à supprimer les messages si tel est le cas), je ne vois pas pourquoi je n'y dirais pas ce que je pense.



Laisse voir les modo inutile de répondre à leurs place, ce que tu fait c'est troller un sujet *POINT* .

Entre dire/donner ton avis et accusé il y'a un large fossé ...


----------



## Blount (8 Juillet 2011)

Bon, aller j'abandonne. J'ai dis ce que j'avais à dire, et c'était très claire dès mon premier message.


----------



## KITTEN13 (8 Juillet 2011)

Tu aurais du le faire bien avant car aucun intérêt et pour quelqu'un qui dit sens moquer  tu retourne bien la terre pour rien au final...

Cordialement


----------



## Kan38 (17 Octobre 2014)

ccciolll a dit:


> Pas de bol, le site de Blount, qui était simple, pertinent et évoluait bien au fil des demandes des utilisateurs va devoir fermer pour des raisons juridiques.



Je déterre un peu le sujet. Est-il possible de savoir pour quelles raisons juridiques le site de Blount a-t-il été fermé ? Merci.


----------



## ccciolll (17 Octobre 2014)

Il l'avait expliqué à l'époque sur son site, je ne me souviens plus  du détail, mais en gros LBC lui a demandé d'arrêter.


----------



## Blount (9 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,



Kan38 a dit:


> Je déterre un peu le sujet. Est-il possible de savoir pour quelles raisons juridiques le site de Blount a-t-il été fermé ? Merci.



C'était une question de droit de marque, etc.
Pour éviter les problèmes, j'ai pris la décision de cesser tout court.

Par contre, en "représailles", j'ai aussi pris la décision de rendre mon système OpenSource.
Au fil du temps, ça a abouti au logiciel que j'appel LBCAlerte.
Le code est disponible sur GitHub à cette adresse.
Le site officiel est à cette adresse : http://alerte.ilatumi.org/
Avec une documentation pour l'installation/configuration/utilisation.

Récemment, j'ai mis en place un service d'hébergement pour le logiciel.
L'installation nécessitant quelques connaissances techniques, ce n'était pas simple pour tous le monde de mettre en place le logiciel.
J'ai donc créé Piost.net, pour héberger vos alertes Leboncoin.
Je ne fourni donc plus un service d'alerte, mais un service d'hébergement


----------

